# Music?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anyone else like to listen to music while cage cleaning? If so, what are your favorite songs? (please nothing that has swear words) Mine are:

Monster by Skillet

Welcome to the show by Britt Nicole

Drops in the Ocean by Hawk Nelson

Weird mix I know :lol:


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I like radioactive by imagine dragons


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

My favorite band






I recorded this back on 04-28-2015 in Clearwater


----------



## jasonroy5444 (Nov 20, 2021)

Music means everything to me. The music I love, techno, gives me so much more than an audio experience. It gives me a creative outlet, emotional fulfillment, space for dancing, a culture of co-creation and a lifestyle I believe and participate in.


----------



## kochmax1 (9 mo ago)

jasonroy5444 said:


> Music means everything to me. The music I love, techno, gives me so much more than an audio experience. It gives me a creative ranboo shirts outlet, emotional fulfilment, space for dancing, a culture of co-creation and a lifestyle I believe in and participates in.


I completely agree with you. I'm also a passionate music fan. Music gives me a heartfelt feeling and makes me feel gentle.


----------



## Wheekhearted (5 mo ago)

I listen to everything 

one good thing about music is when it hits you feel no pain - Bob Marley
Who feels it knows it

imagine dragons, disturbed, Alice In Chains, nirvana and every genre of rock and metal


----------

